# 6d 3 shot multiple exposure bracketing question...



## TimmyD11 (Sep 25, 2017)

6d 3 shot multiple exposure bracketing question...

I have to manually take the shot 3 times, even after setting up multiple exposure / bracketing?

I could not find how to take all 3 shots after pressing shutter release button one time.

I should just be able to set it up for one or two stops, compose picture, press button half way to focus, and fully one time, to take the 3 shots, no?

If not that's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 25, 2017)

Put your drive mode into continuous shooting mode. If you use the 2sec timer or a remote shutter release the camera will take the full sequence.


----------



## TimmyD11 (Sep 25, 2017)

OK I understand continuous shooting mode, but why does the camera need the timer or remote shutter release to take the 3 shots without having press the camera's shutter release button 3 times?


----------



## kalgra (Sep 25, 2017)

It doesn't I was just pointing out that is how it works using those other methods. If you are just hand holding then hold the button down and it will run through the bracket sequence.


----------



## TimmyD11 (Sep 26, 2017)

To minimize camera movement they should have made it so you only had to press the button down once to take all 3 shots.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 26, 2017)

If you are in continuous shooting mode. You press the button once and it will shoot all 3 shots. Exactly the way you want it to.


----------



## TimmyD11 (Sep 26, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> If you are in continuous shooting mode. You press the button once and it will shoot all 3 shots. Exactly the way you want it to.



I did that. It didn't.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 26, 2017)

TimmyD11 said:


> To minimize camera movement they should have made it so you only had to press the button down once to take all 3 shots.



How does pressing and holding the button add any more camera shake then pressing the button once if you are hand holding the camera anyway? 
On a long longer exposure with a tripod yes that would be dumb and thatss why you would either use the camera's built in timer or a cable release.

If you are trying to hand hold bracketed shots and getting too much camera shake simply from holding down the button then you probably shouldn't be hand holding the camera for that particular shot anyway or you need to adjust your exposure settings to compensate for a faster shutter speed. If its still that big an issue for you put the drive mode on the 2 sec timer, press the shutter button once, brace for your shot then let the camera shoot the sequence.

I shoot bracketed all the time hand held just holding down the shutter button and its never been a problem because in those scenarios I either chose the appropriate shutter speed for the conditions, turn on Image stabilization, or both.


----------



## TimmyD11 (Sep 26, 2017)

kalgra said:


> How does pressing and holding the button add any more camera shake then pressing the button once if you are hand holding the camera anyway?



Well that's just it. If I am not mistaken the camera was set to continuous for multiple exposure / AEB and it was still making me press and release the shutter button 3 separate times. It was very frustrating. It was on a tripod and so wanted 3 identical shots with the exception of exposure for the purpose of trying to create an HDR image later on the computer.

I will invest in a remote release very soon anyway but I still should have been able to take the 3 shots with one button push but it didn't work that way.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 26, 2017)

TimmyD11 said:


> kalgra said:
> 
> 
> > How does pressing and holding the button add any more camera shake then pressing the button once if you are hand holding the camera anyway?
> ...



If you are using a tripod just put the drive mode on the 2 second timer. It will run the full sequence then.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 26, 2017)

I stand corrected you do have to hold the shutter for the 3 shots in continuous.


----------

